# So on my steering wheel i see this daily!



## Jolt Rush (Jun 25, 2008)

Any ideas, suggestions or comments on how to go about replacing this scratched up steering wheel emblem.. I wonder how this happened. The car has a clean title, no accidents nso i dont know how the scratches would show up like that!


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

you can buy a new decal off ebay and slap it over the existing one..


----------



## Jolt Rush (Jun 25, 2008)

lance0206 said:


> you can buy a new decal off ebay and slap it over the existing one..


Is it just a emblem aswell... perhaps I can pry it off and pop a brand new one on there?


----------



## lance0206 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jolt Rush said:


> Is it just a emblem aswell... perhaps I can pry it off and pop a brand new one on there?


I dont believe you can pop it off thats why people put different ones over them


----------



## Jolt Rush (Jun 25, 2008)

lance0206 said:


> I dont believe you can pop it off thats why people put different ones over them


Its so annoying mate


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

lance0206 said:


> I dont believe you can pop it off thats why people put different ones over them


Yea it's all part of that airbag assembly.
Maybe with enough patience, adhesive remover and careful prying you may eventually get it off without buggering the whole assembly up, but just get a new decal


----------



## Jolt Rush (Jun 25, 2008)

FACTORYBOOST said:


> Yea it's all part of that airbag assembly.
> Maybe with enough patience, adhesive remover and careful prying you may eventually get it off without buggering the whole assembly up, but just get a new decal


I can't seem the right sized emblem. Please assist!?


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

Jolt Rush said:


> I can't seem the right sized emblem. Please assist!?


That I have no idea on, sorry man. 
I just know you can't buy the emblem through VW...


----------



## Jolt Rush (Jun 25, 2008)

FACTORYBOOST said:


> That I have no idea on, sorry man.
> I just know you can't buy the emblem through VW...


Ditto


----------



## tykiers (Nov 12, 2009)

go to junk yard, yank better wheel, install better wheel to your car, done


----------



## Jolt Rush (Jun 25, 2008)

tykiers said:


> go to junk yard, yank better wheel, install better wheel to your car, done


That might work but i want new.


----------

